

Ask HN: Is there a job position like that? - bakerfreak

Hi HN folks. I'm very passionate about creating JavaScript projects no one would ever think of were possible. This involves implementing cutting edge research papers and no project is similar to the last. They always generate a lot of buzz and great community engagement. My question to you is: Do you know whether there is a job where you can act completely independent, create crazy projects and all you have to do is put their logo somewhere? Companies would benefit from the marketing and brand recognizion. Right now this would be sort of my dream job but I have no idea how you'd call such a position or whether there even is demand for it. If you have an idea, I'd love to hear about it. Thank you
======
notjosh
I can't give you any specific names, but this sounds like high-end advertising
agency work on one-off campaign pieces (say, for BMW's new car or similar).

Or, get on the Chrome/Firefox team and hack as part of their their showcase
team.

------
xchaotic
I guess Internet giants like Google or Yahoo are as close as it gets, as they
seem to have money to burn, otherwise I'd try academia...

------
ig1
Could you give examples of kinds of projects ?

~~~
bakerfreak
e.g. some fields I've done some experiments lately were realtime feature
tracking in video-streams (webcam), image vectorization, ... it's always like
that: I see interesting new technologies/algorithms, I want to create
something combining the algorithms and JS

~~~
S4M
Do you have a portfolio? It sounds interesting.

